# Do you drink alcohol?



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Which of these best describes your drinking?*​
I get wasted all or most weekends 8416.44%I get wasted once a month or so 9017.61%I enjoy a casual drink quite often but never get too drunk 5811.35%I enjoy a casual drink every now and again but not often 16532.29%I don't drink at all11422.31%


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm amazed by how many people on here don't drink. I mean even at my work theres only 1 person that doesn't drink at all and my mates all drink and so do my family.

Just curious what the UKM drinking culture is really!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

no i dont drink anymore as i drive most days to work and gym etc so i just gave it up dont miss it at all...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I do but nothing like i used to. Since New Year i think i've been drunk once and saturday will be the 2nd time this year. I cant deal with hangovers anymore and it f*cks my diet up the next day and i feel sh1t for about 3-4 days afer


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nothing like I used to!

More than I would like!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

went through a stage of drinking too much.

gave up completely for a while.

now im back to drinking a sensible amount (i will prob have a ocuple of glasses of a good red wine tonight) and only have a blow out on special occasions


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

not much any more, I find the older i get the worse i feel the next day and it mucks my training up.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

new year, my b day, xmas

thats it. usually


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I havent been drunk for a couple of years. I drive most weekends and have a glass of wine with dinner. Perhaps I'll have a few with a client after work or round my local with a pal but only 1-3 pints max.

It used to be down to my contest prep's or AAS cycle but now I dont train hard I just dont like being drunk or hungover.....when I was single with my pals I'd go out an nail a bottle of voddy lol but guess I am just getting old!!!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Im usually on the drink every weekend, have found though more and more lately that im getting bored with it so im thinking about going cold turkey soon and packing it in altogether.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Drink a few times a year and prolly drunk once. Other than that, T-total.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I get hammered prob twice a month. But I do enjoy a can of beer every other night.


----------



## Jimi182 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, but not loads. Will go out every few weeks. I'll always have some on a Saturday night whether I'm out or at home though.. just feels wrong not to!


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I hardly drink and it's more down to the hangovers / anxiety. I just can't hack feeling crap for the working week. I had about two drinks over Christmas and have drank once since. It's not even a weightloss thing these days. I'm just a massive pansy lightweight


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

do not drink anymore..or at least once per year or two


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've completely stopped for now. But it's not forever.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

usually get hammered most weekends. not been drunk for last two weeekends and probably not this one this is probably the longest ive gone without been drunk for over 2 years


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't drunk for about 6 months and don't intend on starting again any time soon. I used to hammer it every weekend but can't handle the hangovers anymore. Feel so much better for giving it up and a lot more dedicated to training.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I do drink, i wish i had it under control.. it's a major issue, weekend just gone i drank over 2 bottles of vodka, didn't eat for 3 days and had alcohol poisoning... felt like crap till wednesday morning and then went and smashed a PB on bench. Would of been much better PB if i wasn't dead, i just wish i could have 'a few'


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

im on callout every other week so cant drink them weeks the off callout week im on earlies so not good idea to drink night before in case pulled over so quite basically not worth drinking at all exept the usual xmas and holidays


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Since ive started my fitness regime in january ive practically knocked drinking on the head. I still go out as much but tend to have redbull now. If i do decide to drink i tend to drink vodka and not beer.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I use to get batter every 6 weeks or so, basically binge drink like a 25 year old.

Last time I did was 2weeks ago, didn't feel great all the next week, ate crap food all week and didn't train. So I decided then I am quitting the booze. Wife pregenet again so I will join her and be booze free.

How long it will last I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

~I would rather do pills!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't drink at all - of course i drank a lot at uni like everyone but afterwards, drinking less frequently, used to suffer from killer hangovers....literally shaking all teh next day and feeling like death warmed up. Decided to give up....took loads of stick from my mates and work colleagues but hey I feel much better for it, really don't miss it at all, and have a few more bob in my pocket. :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes alcohol is about the only thing that makes my pitiful existance on this earth worthwhile. Can't wait to get to the pub after work and absolutely rape the bar


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Yes alcohol is about the only thing that makes my pitiful existance on this earth worthwhile. Can't wait to get to the pub after work and absolutely rape the bar


jeeez man, you're gonna make the whole forum think that the majority of us paddies are raving alchos :whistling:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I drink once a week on a saturday, would vary from having 5 drinks to maybe up to twelve depending on if we hit the town or not, as we usually start in my sports club mid afternoon... I need a blowout once a week or i'd go insane tbh, mainly due to the stresses of my working week, or sometimes the lack of it!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> i just wish i could have 'a few'


 I`m exactly like this, If I start I keep going, weekends become a blur. Completely ****s up the start of the next weeks training.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I drink once a week on a saturday, would vary from having 5 drinks to maybe up to twelve depending on if we hit the town or not, as we usually start in my sports club mid afternoon... I need a blowout once a week or i'd go insane tbh, mainly due to the stresses of my working week, or sometimes the lack of it!


This is kinda how I feel but the weekends I've not had a blow out I've felt good for it but then wanted an extra big blowout the weekend after!

Guess this kinda raises another question can you be an alcoholic even though you only drink on weekends?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not a heavy drinker at all, i used to be but out every friday from work till all hours, i could never be like that now!

Every now and again i willl have a few wines or a brandy!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I get absolutely hammered about 2-3 times a month.

This will typically include many different alcohol beverages, occasionally some cocaine, and with luck being unfaithful to my gf.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't drink. Not for any reason other than I'm not a drinker and never have been.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

I never drank at home before university, it's taboo if you don't drink with your mates in uni. At home now, I rarely drink... probably three or four beers per year, I do get wasted now and again with my friends though.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I drink - jim or jack by choice but usually an event for that to happen.

Day to day I drink about a pint a week - usually after a rugby.


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> This is kinda how I feel but the weekends I've not had a blow out I've felt good for it but then wanted an extra big blowout the weekend after!
> 
> Guess this kinda raises another question can you be an alcoholic even though you only drink on weekends?


yes you can be an alcoholic if you only drink on weekends, im a recovering alcoholic/addict.. an alcoholic isnt defined by drinking every day in my opinion its the complete lack of control experienced once its passed the lips even with best intentions to only have a few... most times i drank i had promised myself i was going to control it or just have a few but as soon as the first one was in that was that.. the only thing that stopped me was usually getting locked up in the cells.. one is too many for me and a hundreds never enough

no one can tell you or diagnose you as an alcoholic though its self diagnosis and an admission you have to make to yourself


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

all this talk of alcohol and its friday. sudden urge to go get trollied


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I do drink, i wish i had it under control.. it's a major issue, weekend just gone i drank over 2 bottles of vodka, didn't eat for 3 days and had alcohol poisoning... felt like crap till wednesday morning and then went and smashed a PB on bench. Would of been much better PB if i wasn't dead, i just wish i could have 'a few'


Mate thats why i stopped drinking, i could never just have a 'few' :lol:

been dry for four years now, still go out from time to time but stay sober....


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

i occasionally go out too and when you experience that sober it makes me so grateful that i dont get like that anymore


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont drink much at all anymore as in my late teens and 20's a pi55ed a lot of money up the wall out every night getting hammered and now im still paying for it now.

In my early teens i was into fitness and went to the gym a lot then i got on to the drinking culture and ended up a big fat 17st mess of blubber, thankfully ive seen the error of my ways and im no longer a big fat blubber of mess now (although compared to some on here, i may well be) but im working on it!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

irishdude said:


> jeeez man, you're gonna make the whole forum think that the majority of us paddies are raving alchos :whistling:


Don't ever compare you drinking abilities to mine!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Don't drink like I used to, nowadays it's more like a little bit of spiced rum here n there and even then it's only when I'm with friends. But a glass of wine with dinner is a must.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

stuart.s said:


> yes you can be an alcoholic if you only drink on weekends, im a recovering alcoholic/addict.. an alcoholic isnt defined by drinking every day in my opinion its the complete lack of control experienced once its passed the lips even with best intentions to only have a few... most times i drank i had promised myself i was going to control it or just have a few but as soon as the first one was in that was that.. the only thing that stopped me was usually getting locked up in the cells.. one is too many for me and a hundreds never enough
> 
> no one can tell you or diagnose you as an alcoholic though its self diagnosis and an admission you have to make to yourself


Hmm well in this case I may be an alcoholic. I can have one or two pints on a week day but if its a Fri or Sat I can't have one or two but I don't want to have one or two either so its hard to say if thats a problem or just a want to get smashed...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> This is kinda how I feel but the weekends I've not had a blow out I've felt good for it but then wanted an extra big blowout the weekend after!
> 
> Guess this kinda raises another question can you be an alcoholic even though you only drink on weekends?


Yeah i know what you mean, i personally wouldn't class myself as an alcoholic as i'm not dependant on it at all, though i could see how i may be deemed one if i couldn't stop after 5+ drinks, guess it's personal opinion...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, i personally wouldn't class myself as an alcoholic as i'm not dependant on it at all, though i could see how i may be deemed one if i couldn't stop after 5+ drinks, guess it's personal opinion...


Same I mean 90% of my mates are the same I think its just a young persons mentality and its not a problem unless you're still doing it say in your 30s. If not knowing when to stop on the weekends was a problem then about half of the young population are alcoholics! Anyway not to derail thread from my original market survey too much :lol:


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

there is a big difference in being addicted to going out on the beer and the lifestyle etc, and having an alcohol dependancy.....


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Nope no alcohol for 2 years now. Don't miss it, don't miss the hangovers.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not a drop since September 2007. I said I was never drinking again and meant it!


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

I get Bladdered on a Saturday night..it chills me out great after a week of stress, and anyways.....the Mrs loves it as it makes a ten minute job last all might....lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a bottle of wine on a sunday thats it .as i see way to many drunk people at work over a weekend


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't forget the class A's


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope, never...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

No drink for me, I would rather have prescription drugs lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I've had 1 drink this year so far, my next drink will be over my wedding weekend and honeymoon in June then no alcohol for the rest of the year.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't drink anywhere near as much as i would like....


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

stuart.s said:


> i occasionally go out too and when you experience that sober it makes me so grateful that i dont get like that anymore


Yes your exactly right mate,,i was in the same boat and couldnt have 2 or 3 pints.I ended up blocked and it was 4 times a week.Once i got into bodybuilding again all has changed and i have no love for alcohol.I get my buzz from the gym and notice the good things in life like family and proper positive friends now.Being sober and building muscle is fantastic for my mind body and soul.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Never drink! It tastes like cow poo


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> No drink for me, I would rather have prescription drugs lol


whats you fave? i had bad experience with them ill stick to good old illegals


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Never drink! It tastes like cow poo


You must be drinking in the wrong places Lockon....


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I like to sample real ale, only get wrecked on Birthdays & stag do's etc. Nothing worse than a hang over, & screws with your hormones! Drinking all the time is for loosers!


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

got absolutely rat****d on new year, and once agen on the 28th of jan, aint been drinking since lol can back a good few desarrano and cokes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

I do drink but very rarely.

The occasional birthday or doo Ill have a good drink, but always regret it the day after, im a proper hangover mard arse


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

> enjoy a casual drink every now and again but not often


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

broch316 said:


> no i dont drink anymore as i drive most days to work and gym etc so i just gave it up dont miss it at all...


same here...not had a drop since begining a bulking phase and not missed it at all, won't do us any harm, I'm going to give it at leaset another 6 months before even considering having a drink lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I do.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

every time ive turned to drink it ruined my life and bought me away from my goals, its ****, the work of the devil, and for losers that cant have a good time otherwise....... especially the people that are just wasted as **** and cant handle it...pffff


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

does anyone here go out fri/sat night and not drink?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gav76 said:


> does anyone here go out fri/sat night and not drink?


yeah sometimes i just buy mkat instead if im calorie concious


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

gav76 said:


> *does anyone here go out fri/sat night and not drink?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i have 3 halves of cider at a push,i like to be in control,i spend most of my night shaking hands with the new upcoming nutters lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

not often enough haha

once a month atm...but get well and truly p1ssed


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i used to drink every night ! now since 1st of jan iv drank twice and its only been wqhen in amsterdam and tenerife .. doesnt bother me anymore and to be honest i used to a jakey basterdo lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I do.


You don't, do you?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> You don't, do you?


I do when I do but when I dont I dont.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Like a Boss said:


> every time *ive turned to drink it ruined my life* and bought me away from my goals, its ****, the work of the devil, and for losers that cant have a good time otherwise....... *especially the people that are just wasted as **** and cant handle it...pffff*


so you then?


----------



## fog1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

Most saturdays is a big binge, mainly for the football. Cutting down at the minute as its not just the night but the hangover, lack of discipline, eating **** food etc for a day or 2/3 afterwards. Will always have a big blowout every now and then though as i would end up going mental if I didn't.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yyyeessshhh, I've ghot a nishe gulass of red in my and now

Used to drink wayyy to much but a bottle of vino with the mrs on a weekend (if I am not in work) or when I'm out with the lads I seem to have developed a mystical power these days were I stop/ change tactics when I've had enough, when I was sub 30yrs I would keep on going and going and rely on the homing beacon to get me to my front door then not remember next to nothing about the night I had spent £300 on!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i have a bottle of wine on asunday and a bottle of lager after work ona saturday night ,other than that i leave it alone as i see way to many drunk people over a weekend


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Barely to be honest. I just don't enjoy it, which for a 22 year old might sound quite sad. But the feeling crap the day after, and the expense of alcohol just isn't worth it anymore in my eyes. Yes a cider in a beer garden in the summer is nice but other than that I don't drink at all


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Alchol contains too much estrogen rather do some coke !


----------



## ellis101 (Feb 28, 2010)

I usually have a drink 1 day of each weekend, ranges from casual to getting wasted though


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> Alchol contains too much estrogen rather do some coke !


Strange train of thought there. Alcohol contains Estrogen, some anyway, but Coke contains many worse substances. At least the production of alcohol is monitored by strict guidelines!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I used to drink silly amounts, to the point it became a real problem. It badly effected my life. I had to stop or it would have killed me.

But I did a stint on the nightclub doors and it sobered me up forever. Because of what I saw on how alcohol caused normal people to act in the way that they did, I have stopped forever.


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazed by the amount of people who say that a hangover effects them for 2-3 days. Half a day maybe, a day at a push but more than that I dont get.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cris-01 said:


> Amazed by the amount of people who say that a hangover effects them for 2-3 days. Half a day maybe, a day at a push but more than that I dont get.


everyones different i wish i was like you! i have mates that drink the same as me and wake up fine i feeel ****e for entire day after


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Never fancied drinking or in the rare occasion when on a date and that's no often lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Youl be lucky if I drink more then 4 times a year. Will have a few beers tonight as I'm out with the mrs but the last time I drank was last Halloween,


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe 2-3 times a year. More gutted it costs over £100 everytime you go out.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Have drank most nights since I was old enough. Lately started to do a bottle of jack a night so 2 weeks ago decided to knock it on the head and concentrate on training and diet. Feeling amazing now and don't miss the hangovers and in as little as 2 weeks I have lost a lot of stubborn fat around the waist area.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I get wasted all or most weekends

Since quitting smoking/weed/other drugs, I look forward to it as a treat


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

ive gone for the not often option. i have a drink when i go on holiday or if i goto party i.e wedding ect. it doesnt bother me not drinking it has never appealed to me tbh.


----------



## weedave (Mar 25, 2012)

Probably get drunk twice a year. Wouldn't miss it though, just have as much fun without it.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I had maybe 3-4 bottles of cider every few weeks.

Not at the moment while on pmag, just to be sure


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

used to loads now once a week couple of wines or a beer or two cant stomach beer anymore just bloats me out


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Crimbo/Birthdays etc else I go months without

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is a sat night treat,but this week drunk a few bottles of wine yesterday too,as i have man flu and it is meds!:lol:very pist off at self tbh


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I hadn't had a drink for 5 years until Friday night when I had a beer


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Only had a drink in jan and good Friday in

April won't drink anymore till I go

Ibiza in July


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Had my first alcoholic drink at 31 years of age, hated the stuff, the smell yukkkk, personally it feels like poison to me, I just cant tolerate it, I get bladdered on just half a glass of wine . My days at University and work were spent reading then after one drink its sleep and throwing up. I just dont do it now and if in company with clients or friends will have a glass white wine and soda More soda than wine ) and that will last me all night. That is rare too.....


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Used to drink quite a lot with the girls but have lost all interest in it since training seriously. Ive had an 8 pack of beer in the fridge for a year and there is still 4 in there. I get hammered way easier since getting im shape.and when every macro.counts I can think of way nicer things to spend them on other than alcohol. Each to there own though.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Very rarely.

If I go on the **** its twice a year and its the mother of all benders.

Occasionally I'll enjoy a Rekordelig at home if my Mrs gets a bottle of wine in.

But I just stopped enjoying drinking, and I'm afraid it cost to much now, my money is better placed elsewhere.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

havent had a drink since new year and before that was my birthday in september.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Id rather blow £100 (night out) on supplements..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Katy said:


> I've completely stopped for now. But it's not forever.


I'm sick of your defeatist attitude


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> I'm sick of your defeatist attitude


When did I write that? Things change!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have just realised this morning that l have NEVER drank a can of beer...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I drink way too much

Hoping to calm down a lot over summer and detox my liver a bit


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have just realised this morning that l have NEVER drank a can of beer...


Not missing much mate, on the very rare occasion I do have a drink (once in a blue moon) I avoid lager/beer, bloats my stomach up too much, and weirdly makes me feel worse the following day compared to say vodka & diet coke


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Unfortunately I like a drink too much at times

I find it really hard to sit sober on a Saturday night tho wish I could quit


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Once a month at most 4 or 5 pints Max. Just can't be bothered with it anymore


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

not had a drink in years. just don't feel i need to


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Packed in all in a while back, don't even miss it tbh, can't even bare the thought of being hungover


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

drank some cider last night...getting into this stuff atm.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Once a month usually.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Unfortunately I like a drink too much at times
> 
> I find it really hard to sit sober on a Saturday night tho wish I could quit


once a week won't do you any harm mate, gotta have a life and enjoy yourself every now and again :thumbup1:


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

had couple cans o guiness last night and that's my first since new year, havnt been drunk in over three years and deffo don't miss that horrible nasty hangover, haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll go out for birthdays, weddings etc otherwise I'd rather save myself a ton plus and watch Motd.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 21, 2013)

Haven't been drunk in about 2 years. I do enjoy a cold beer in the summer tho probably have about 20 units of alcohol a year max.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

had about 5 drinks in the last 5 years, doesnt do anything for me

plus never really understood why people want to get smashed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Last few months iv been drinking atleast once or twice at the weekend, some Thursday's, some Wednesday's...

Calming it down now, except I'm going to ministry of sound on Saturday night gawn get on it like a beetles bonnet!


----------



## BraderzJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I drink faaaaaaaar too often to say im 18 and a type 1 diabetic  Friday/saturday every week pretty much, maybe some student nights through the week. But started to calm it down a bit because of the long term effects it will have with my diabetes and its hurting my wallet! Friday night will be the first drink in two weeks, GAGGING friday cannot come any quicker!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

far to much!! ... every other day...

No wonder i dont make gains.. working on this though im all or nothing sort of person!

Will stop for few weeks and then, its someones birthday/excuse and end up drinking 4 days straight and some times longer if another excuse jumps in!!

Totally should be doing this  getting to impulsive!

I got worse when i stopped smoking? Because i became a do not smoke unless drinking, what is true i do not drink if at work etc, but soon as home fancy a beer soon as half cut of to 24 garage thats 2 min walk for ****!!

I think **** are reason i drink.. the craving are tricking me to think I want beer? My mind learnt if I'm drunk it can smoke, yet never really crave ****, its just beer lol never posted this before so might sound stupid!! But be kind with replies lol


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Don't drink anymore, like most teens early twenty yr olds I'd go out almost every weekend and get hammered! Make a prat of myself and regret it for a few days after. I just grew out of it really so don't bother anymore, I'm to serious about my training now! I said the next time I would have a drink is when (if) my daughter gets married, she is 5 so she better pull the finger oot!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Rum and yak, never over do it


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Good to see lot's of non drinkers on here. Family, friends and society tries to make you feel like there's something wrong with you if you don't drink. :confused1:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I work 6 days a week so if I do drink it`ll normally only be on a saturday night usually down the pub with mates or out for dinner with my lil lady. Every couple of months we might go clubbing in town and have a heavy one.

I used to drink 4-5 pints every day so cutting it down from 30+ pints a week to 6 a week is a big step for me! I`m going to try and phase out drinking altogether and just leave it for family/friends birthdays, celebrations, christmas etc. I do love a proper traditional English pub though :beer:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i always lie about drinking


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Mr_Socko said:


> Good to see lot's of non drinkers on here. Family, friends and society tries to make you feel like there's something wrong with you if you don't drink. :confused1:


A few of us went into the lakes for the weekend and I'm the only one who doesn't drink, feel like a dick sometimes, especially when the bar staff poke fun : (


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyday!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Not any more 6 month clean.

Goes something like this for me

Drink>marching powder>out for 4 days>valium>sleep for 2 days>start over.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Paisleylad said:


> Not any more 6 month clean.
> 
> Goes something like this for me
> 
> Drink>marching powder>out for 4 days>valium>sleep for 2 days>start over.


That sounds very familiar munched 200mg of valium myself yesterday, not good


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Life is better when I'm not on it, so not drank for over 13 years. Now it's just the Haribo that hinders my gains


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

One every so often, few more if I'm at a LAN. :thumb:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Very rarely right now. Bad for dem gainz brahski's


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Been off the booze for a good few months now due to my show and just having a break. Then from next weekend ill be drinking nearly everyone for 8 or 9 weeks due to weddings, stag do's and bday nights out. Think it could kill me


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Been off the booze for a good few months now due to my show and just having a break. Then from next weekend ill be drinking nearly everyone for 8 or 9 weeks due to weddings, stag do's and bday nights out. Think it could kill me


Least yer body is in tip top condition in preparation for the abuse coming its way.

Work hard play harder and all that.

????


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> Least yer body is in tip top condition in preparation for the abuse coming its way.
> 
> Work hard play harder and all that.
> 
> ????


True mate! Stag do'a will ruin me but the weddings and nights out ill still make sure I'm in gym next day for cardio to sweat all the booze out of me.

I stick to vodka when out so its not a matter of calories really more the next day not eating right


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Hadn't touched a drop in months. Girl had our baby, then had a drink last weekend, took 2 weeks off the gym. Looking forward to starting a fresh this Monday


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Used to drink quite a lot on the weekends, usually get hammered at parties with close friends, but since starting a cycle and proper training almost every day since march, I really resent drinking, makes me feel slow, bloated, and ****s up my training and motivation for a few days, simply put i dont feel like its really worth it, I'd rather be in the gym on a saturday night (or afternoon if I can) slamming weights, grunting and sweating.

/lifestorysorry


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Unfortunately I like a drink too much at times
> 
> I find it really hard to sit sober on a Saturday night tho wish I could quit


Thats my biggest prob, everyone else is out puking themselves while am stuck indoors half dead


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I work nights so I look forward to a couple of beers at home on a Friday night, or I go out with some mates or the wife. I like a good ballsout session once a month on payday weekend too. I've started a journal now so I'm tightening up my act and drinking even less as I get back into shape.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Hadn't touched a drop in months. Girl had our baby, then had a drink last weekend, took 2 weeks off the gym. Looking forward to starting a fresh this Monday


Congrats on the little 'un, bud. Thought you'd been away a bit :beer:


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't drink alot, but when I do drink I get absolutely legless.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

As above ^^^ 2 or 3 times month


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

noo wasteman


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Unfortunately I like a drink too much at times
> 
> I find it really hard to sit sober on a Saturday night tho wish I could quit


Snap..

Wouldn't be anything to do with us being Irish would it?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

MyStyle said:


> Snap..
> 
> Wouldn't be anything to do with us being Irish would it?


Sry in late reply was away without internet...

Hey mate I think you might be right as us irish do like our beer lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Normally once or twice a week but has been 14 whole days!!

I'll make up for it next week though, 3 birthdays, beach party and global gathering


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Now again, once in every couple of months when in Moscow we get absolutely wasted!


----------



## Diddums (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm lucky in a way. Drinking has never really interested me, even as a social thing. I may have the very occasional beer while out at dinner but that would be more than maybe once every 3 months. Can't even remember the last time i was drunk.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Diddums said:


> I'm lucky in a way. Drinking has never really interested me, even as a social thing.


How does that make you lucky? You're missing out big time mate.


----------



## Diddums (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol, lucky in the sense that its something I do t have to give up or control. It's weird, a lot of my immediate family smokes and drinks and has the odd narcotic, but I've never had any interest in any of it.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

used to but don't hav the time any more

so don't bother these days.

cant get up at 5 for gym if I did so don't do it


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

too often I love a drink


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

L11 said:


> How does that make you lucky? You're missing out big time mate.


I think that's an offer of a date :wub:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

alcoholic here, been dry for a long time now, no booze for me, dont really see the point in it now, try eating a kebab sober, that put me off big time :lol:


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Few beers once a week at home, piissup maybe once every 6 weeks.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Very rarely perhaps once every two months I will have 1-3 drinks.

Yesterday I had 500ml cherry infused cider, pretty expensive but well worth the price.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I like a few unwinders once a fortnight.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

drank for a 2nd time few days ago.. the 1 before that was like a month ago..


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Stopped drinking completely 4 months and 5 days ago, not that I'm counting! Before that it was once every month, only a few though!

Can't handle the hangover and also, I hate the feeling of being out of control when you've drink far too much! Reminds me of working on the doors, random **** heads talking complete utter BS to you!

I don't miss it at all!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm only 22 but have recentely stopped drinking, not due to health reasons. more so that I can't see the point.

- go out around where I live get mortal spend £100 feel like **** for the next few days and wish I didn't do it being surrounded by drunk idiots who think they turn alpha after a wkd. I end up getting in trouble to often. a) I'm geared up and some little dudes pushing you in the back thinking they have a presense. B) I just seem to look down on all the idiots spending every penny they earn to get ****ed in the same place every weekend and don't like to surround myself with them.

Don't get me wrong this year I been to Magaluf (surrounded by the same idiots who go out in town) + Ibiza this year which was insane, filled my body with various supplements which to be honest I done more gear than I did drink, so If the occasion arises I'll party just like the next cvnt. but if it's going out in the same town week in week out I'd rather die


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

I can not handle my drink so i dont bother at all, if i have one i want 10. then I'll either get in trouble or worse. plus its not cheap anymore!


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

I work as a bouncer so I do not drink but I still get to enjoy the atmosphere ( to an extent )


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

My downfall lately has been alcohol and it p1sses me off lots

Im noway an alcohol and dependant on it tho I binge drink quite a lot all this summer.

I still train hard and don't let the drink get in the way tho im the kind of guy I cant seem to enjoy things unless im drunk and I so wish I was different

Kinda lost am I masking things up with the booze from years ago or what tho doesn't feel I am

Worse part is im a happy drinker and I mess about when drunk so maybe that's a confidence issue to I just don't know.

If my spelling is bad please excuse me as im on two bottles of red red wine :beer:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I like a drink now and then but I don't go out my way for Alcohol I can take it or leave it...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Classicone said:


> I like a drink now and then but I don't go out my way for Alcohol I can take it or leave it...


the hits much better if you take it rather than leaving lol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

once a month when i go clubbing, dont get wasted though!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

used to drink every night 8 cans of fosters per night, i was an alcy but beat the addiction now t total for 7+ months, i prefer to just drink water and juice the thought of drinking alcohol just makes me feel sick lol


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes Trev its more expensive to just buy and leave on the bar...



BigTrev said:


> the hits much better if you take it rather than leaving lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> My downfall lately has been alcohol and it p1sses me off lots
> 
> Im noway an alcohol and dependant on it tho I binge drink quite a lot all this summer.
> 
> ...


Can't be doing with drinking, don't enjoy the way it makes me feel at the time or the day after.

Would much rather vaporize or cook with some nice weed.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Can't be doing with drinking, don't enjoy the way it makes me feel at the time or the day after.
> 
> Would much rather vaporize or cook with some nice weed.


Mate im with you on that tho my problem is I do both never mind prescription tabs to....only when I drink I end up doing the rest..

one thing I can say and my friends to is im not an angry person on it im more of a messer


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I do but nothing like i used to. Since New Year i think i've been drunk once and saturday will be the 2nd time this year. I cant deal with hangovers anymore and it f*cks my diet up the next day and i feel sh1t for about 3-4 days afer


This!

I also can't deal with hangovers anymore so prefer to avoid alcohol if at all possible. I've had all my party days when I was younger and much prefer going to the gym - plus I always go the gym first thing (6am mid-week and 8am weekends) so that puts me off drinking too.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

After this weekend I doubt I'll be doing much more drinking. Went out for a meal with the missus on friday night, had a bottle of rose and went back to mates house, only had 4-5 tins of kopperberg and room was spinning, home to bed for 12. Same thing happened saturday night. Probably partly because I was smoking weed as well which I rarely do anymore.


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Have drank twice this year, both times I got shiitfaced and had a few baggies too. So it's a rare occurance, maybe 2-4 times a year I'll drink now. I don't drink unless I plan on getting shiit-faced, usually because of stress over work, life, etc, and need a blowout..

Up until about 3 years ago, I was getting shiit faced 3-4+ times a week (it can be difficult not to when working clubs). Then I realized that the reason I drink is because it's the only way (at the time) I knew how to enjoy myself. Once I started doing things/having fun that didn't involve drink, it became a lot easier going months without a drop. Same with the charlie/recs. It becomes a problem when you realize you don't really have mates outside of the drink culture. If you can't hang about with a mate or two without going into town and getting drunk, it's hard to get out of the habit. Luckily I've had a few mates over the past few years who've grown up a bit of and calmed down a fair bit in that respect.


----------



## Beastwithin81 (Sep 27, 2013)

I rarely drink nowadays, takes me a few days to get over it lol & screws with my training & diet.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

nope, I don't drink alcohol at all


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Never really been bothered about alcohol haven't touched it for at least 3 years, only been drunk once, I'm 21.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not a big drinker hence the reason I'm still pi$$ed from sat night.

A bottle of Malibu and what must have been 15 double southern comfort and lemonades and a few jagers.

Safe to say even though I'm 30 that I want my mum.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lately.... I'm finding that a glass of red on a Saturday night, has no effect on weigh-in, but a positive effect on mental wellbeing...  No guilt whatsoever.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm not a big drinker hence the reason I'm still pi$$ed from sat night.
> 
> A bottle of Malibu and what must have been 15 double southern comfort and lemonades and a few jagers.
> 
> Safe to say even though I'm 30 that I want my mum.


Malibu lol. Haven't had that for ages


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive not got badly drunk for a good 8 years now but i will have one glass of wine with a meal if im having a meal out.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

couple of glasses of red wine known again. did have 3 bottles of desparados on saturday night :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> couple of glasses of red wine known again. did have 3 bottles of desparados on saturday night :laugh:


Do you drink sambuca?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Do you drink sambuca?


i did the other month but had been like 4 years since i last had any


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Malibu lol. Haven't had that for ages


It's lovely stuff Clare, dare I say I'm not touching another drop for a long while!

Was a bit irresponsible tbh which isn't like me.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

If you drink alcohol you will get aids and die!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> My downfall lately has been alcohol and it p1sses me off lots
> 
> Im noway an alcohol and dependant on it tho I binge drink quite a lot all this summer.
> 
> ...


You sound like someone trying to convince yourself that you don't have a problem with drink. I'm not saying your an alco but just being honest. Being a happy person when drinking means nothing


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I very very rarely drink, usually it's my birthday, nye and the odd event or two in the year, but even then I won't get hammered, just tipsy. I rather drive, drop my mates off at home safe and sound and sleep in my own bed.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

36-26 said:


> You sound like someone trying to convince yourself that you don't have a problem with drink. I'm not saying your an alco but just being honest. Being a happy person when drinking means nothing


Yes mate I get your point in that tho what my problem is some weeks with my line of work I might not have much to do which bores the hell out of me,

I would sit up late to watch the Nfl and get a drink with a friend..

The most I would drink in a full week is 6 bottles of wine which isn't really much when you consider some would drink wine at dinner time every night.

I have cut that down to having a drink twice a week,,,on a Thursday night and a Saturday or sunday depending on the sports I want to watch.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I will easily drink a bottle of red wine in one night.

I have a stressful job and will drink maybe two bottles a week at times, but occasionally none - depending on work.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I used to binge drink and continually lost all the gains I had made during the week. Heavy drinking is a mugs game, much like gambling, it's costly and it's bad for you when done to excess. Now I just drink now and again, maybe 2-3 bottles of average percentage beer every other weekend. No muscle or brain cells lost, well, I hope! :stuart:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

drink once every 2/3 weeks and only get "wasted" when there's a lad's night.. only started drinking a few months ago lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope, but I use it to clean my lab gear each week.

Edit: I literally mean my lab gear, as in laboratory equipment ftr.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I've always had lots of bottles at home, and really enjoy just having them laying around. However, I've never really been interested in alcohol... So it's maybe 3-4 times a year for me?

When that's being said, I'm going to get hammered this friday.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

May will be 2 years T-Total and then it was a one off for my 30th.

Hangovers turned into 2 day hangovers, £40 a weekend turned in to £100+ a weekend

Not worth it! Better things to spend my money on


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah.... On the odd occasion I have a big night out with the lads I'll get bladdered. Only a few times a year though.

Other than that I'll probably on average have a glass of wine or a can of lager most evenings.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Only really have a social pint or two at the end of the evening working the door on a Friday Saturday.

Very rarely let myself get totally p155ed and then it's got to be in good company


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I spent years working in bars. Alcohol lost most of its appeal. I enjoy a glass of wine occasionally (once a month maybe) but that's usually with dinner and not in a bar.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Wine with a meal, but not regularly.

Beer or two at the weekend, but not more than that.

Occassionally have a few @ Christmas, Hogmanay etc.

Used to drink heavily and regularly, but it was too expensive and it was ****ing me up too much. I had a good laugh, but it probably held me back from achieving my goals. Now I'm married with a baby it's not really practical. A child under 2 and a hangover are not good company.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm amazed by how many people on here don't drink. I mean even at my work theres only 1 person that doesn't drink at all and my mates all drink and so do my family.
> 
> Just curious what the UKM drinking culture is really!


I probably drink 2-3 bottles of 330ml beer a week, if that.

I work the doors as a 2nd job and TBH since doing this line of work and seeing the state people get themselves into its really put me off. + the fact i work nearly every friday and saturday night so im not out ****ing my money up the wall. Even when i book i night off i usually just sit at home with the missus and watch a movie with a bottle of wine, but probably wont finish it, unless im really stressed.

was talking to my door mates about going out on the **** again with everyone. Last time we all went out, and last time i really got wasted was last Paddys Day! lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I gave up drinking while working on physique, i will have a couple gin and tonics on holiday in the summer but that's it.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Haven't had a drink for over six months now. That was after realizing that slowly but surely I was pretty much on the way to becoming alcoholic. After starting drinking at 16 I spent pretty much most weekends absolutely trollied on booze or drugs for the best part of my thirties, then when I got a house I become a topper-upper, drinking indoors every night and well above the safe amount of units. Gave up two or three years back - Becks blue helped me through the difficult breaking of the habit on that occasion - and stayed dry for the best part of a year. Slipped back into it and then carried on until I stood on the scales one day and it read 13.5 stones to me. I always seem to put on fat round the waist line so I looked bloated even though I'm 5'10". So I decided to pack it in again, as the drink was the main cause. This time I just decided that I wanted to get in shape, as well as knock the drinking on the head so I started lifting and cycling again. And no Beck Blue this time either as even that is sugar loaded crap. Six months later I shed about a stone and half of beer gut , and then putting on perhaps half a stone of the right stuff, through better eating and working out.

Despite downing copious amount of drink over the years I wouldn't quite call myself an alcy. Rather just a heavy drinker. Winston Churchill had a famous Quote: "I have taken more from alcohol than alcohol has taken from me"... and I think I was just on the very cusp of alcohol starting to take just a little bit more from me than I was taking from it. One of life's little maxims that I always try and stick to is to know when you've had the best out of something and then simply walk away and don't look back. Drugs, alcohol, jobs, friendships, relationships, hobbies... the list is endless but that little maxim seems to apply equally well to all these things.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll have maybe 3 or 4 cans/bottles on average a week.

But about once a month there'll be a session in there somewhere. Six nations season is a bad time


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

There's no option for c.unted most days so I can't vote

Edit: Realised this threads ancient


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm amazed by how many people on here don't drink. I mean even at my work theres only 1 person that doesn't drink at all and my mates all drink and so do my family.
> 
> Just curious what the UKM drinking culture is really!


I quit drinking again last year completely and I'm seriously leaner as a result. Rather a spliff, occasional benzo or a little beak or molly now and again to unwind tbh...

SickC


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't drunk alcohol for a couple of years now. I had to stop.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i would drink often. i dont get bladdered often though. it does take quite a few tins to get drunk so i can end up drinking alot of beer through the week without getting drunk but as you can tell its not good for my physic


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

First of all I like to eat my calories.

Second I am not paying the prices in the UK.

I do drink, but 99.9% of the time only when abroad.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It was either me or the booze..I chose me ,so don't drink anymore


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

None for me!  Might have a once per year slip up where peer pressure and drinks being forced on you ends up in actually being slightly drunk, but that's it.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

I only have one drink New Years with the miss's of course

Last proper sesh probably my wedding day lol


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Orals and drink is a nono.

I'd like a liver when I retire.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I quit drinking again last year completely and I'm seriously leaner as a result. Rather a spliff, occasional benzo or a little beak or molly now and again to unwind tbh...
> 
> SickC


How do you find beak and Molly whilst on cycle? Any major differences or are you talking about off cycle only?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Mal20729 said:


> How do you find beak and Molly whilst on cycle? Any major differences or are you talking about off cycle only?


I avoid those when on cycle tbh mate. Just a very occasional treat when off these days


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I just finished my 4th and final can of stella

Woo


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm amazed by how many people on here don't drink. I mean even at my work theres only 1 person that doesn't drink at all and my mates all drink and so do my family.
> 
> Just curious what the UKM drinking culture is really!


No! reason 1 i don't ...


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

I drink as and when I feel like it This year has been a bit strange actually, weeks of no booze followed by 3-5 days of absolutely caneing it, but they were holidays and the long Easter weekend! My Bday next bank hol as well so will have a night out!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I like a drink every couple of weeks or so

lager or vodka


----------



## Trophy Boy (Mar 19, 2014)

Have the occasional night out every 2 weeks with friends to unwind as I have a stressful job. It's good to socialise now and again to keep in touch with your mates. I turned house mouse when I started seeing a girl back in 2004, got engaged, Kid etc and never really kept in touch with friends but when we split up last year and turned into a dog with two Cocks, You realise how much you really do need your mates around you, and most of mine had either moved on, settled down etc so was literally going out on the pull alone. Managed to claw most of them back and we all talk every other day and meet up for drinks.

Never touch a drop when on cycle though and 1 month before.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

i drink one glass of wine every 3-4 months in special occasions like new years eve, birthday etc


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I very much enjoy pub culture. If it weren't for the gym and my family I'd be in the pub every afternoon and evening. I just keep it Saturday nights now which I use for my carb up. Tomorrow iv got a skinhead do with a few ska dj's so shapes will be thrown and then whoever is left ill take with me down to the club's at the harbour and show the little joey Essex ****s how to own a dance floor


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

I gave up for the newyear and said id only have one on special occasions so far so good and still go out on a friday or Saturday with my gf to the pub dont miss it at all to be fair.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Last time I was drunk was at a wedding about 1 1/2 years ago. I had a major hangover and haven't drank since. I hadn't drank anything for about a year prior to that either. No wonder I felt like I was dying lol


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

I like a quiet beer on a friday night to get over the working week and I usually have quite a lot on a saturday night, don't touch it for the rest of the week. I've heard lately tho that it inhibits muscle growth so I may rethink that.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Probably drink a lot more, if I could afford it, so glad I can't.

So drink moderately, just to take the edge off life's stresses.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Bottle of wine with the mrs every Saturday night and probably one night out on it a month


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I will be tonight


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Just holidays and special occasions.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Just opened my first cider of the night and it's NICE!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't been drunk for a couple of months, just been feeling ropey in general.

I'm out clubbing next Friday though so am gonna get proper fvcked up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Seems I'm about the only one on this forum that likes getting smashed every saturday :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Seems I'm about the only one on this forum that likes getting smashed every saturday :lol:


I usually go out drinking every Friday, just been feeling like sh1t lately though so not bothered.

Probably should go to the doctors and get checked out, but I'm a man so obviously haven't!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I usually go out drinking every Friday, just been feeling like sh1t lately though so not bothered.
> 
> Probably should go to the doctors and get checked out, but I'm a man so obviously haven't!


If we pretend it isn't happening for long enough, it just goes away right???


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Seems I'm about the only one on this forum that likes getting smashed every saturday :lol:


No, me too



daffodil said:


> I like a quiet beer on a friday night to get over the working week and *I usually have quite a lot on a saturday night*, don't touch it for the rest of the week.


 :thumb:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I originally planned to have a drink last night though, but changed my mind. Still time to go to the shop, get the vodka in the freezer ready for tonight though :beer:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have had about 5 pints of guinness this year. I don't mind drinking on special occasions but I find if I have too much it just ruins the next days diet and training.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Night out 1-2 times a month, other than that don't drink during the week.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Been on the special brew daily since the missus left me two months ago


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Taffy70 said:


> Been on the special brew daily since the missus left me two months ago


We should start drinking together then lol . He left me aswell 1 1/2 months ago. But I dont drink in general so..


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I haven't had a drink in last 4/5 months, and only been out a handful of times last year just been committed to training, and seen as i have another wee one on the way makes it easier on the wife lol


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

Just got back from the 'dam, think I drank the ship dry.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a huge drinker, enjoy a glass of wine once in a while and if there's a reason or occasion to have a few glasses then I do enjoy - good - wine. If I ever buy wine, I buy very, very good wine. This is the plus side to drinking seldom; when I do, it's quality.

Long gone are my drinking/clubbing/partying days; when I was 15-19 I grew up fast, matured insanely quickly as a result, been there done that and got 100 t-shirts.

I get more frills from doing something physically challenging, healthy, or adrenaline filled. Then love waking up fresh as a daisy. Hitting the gym and feeling gooooood.

- and on the very rare occasion, much prefer other substances over alcohol any day.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Was in the pub last night and these 2 blokes and a girl walked in with the most amazing bodies, they obviously are bodybuilders are were proud of it. I noticed the two blokes were both drinking soft drinks, couldn't see what the girl was drinking but made me wish I looked like her as I sipped on my 4th double vodka!! :whistling:


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Have a few sociable beers on a weekend every so often, doesn't have much impact on training if its only a few.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Enough stress/damage from "juice" kidneys, liver, pancreas .... No thank u..

Red wine occasionally, as it's more healthy then harmfull


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> Enough stress/damage from "juice" kidneys, liver, pancreas .... No thank u..
> 
> Red wine occasionally, as it's more healthy then harmfull


Apparaently new studies show that it is bs. And the same goes with dark chocolate. But people still believe it because they don't want to hear the ugly thruths and having something good taken away from them :lol:


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I drink whiskey with or with out coke at home on fri and sat nights


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

DanishM said:


> Apparaently new studies show that it is bs. And the same goes with dark chocolate. But people still believe it because they don't want to hear the ugly thruths and having something good taken away from them :lol:


I want to see that study


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't drunk in 2 yrs.Don't miss it at all


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't drink at all. Money saved goes towards gear anyway lol and i do like var, tbol, dbol etc so that is enough stress for the liver.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I only have the odd one now and again... don't enjoy it like I used too


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

I could never not drink on a gorgeous day like today - over the park for us with a cool-bag full of beers after work we go


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Ive been off may face every night for the last 4 years... LEGEND!


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

Socially. Very occasional wine with meal or whiskey at home, but very rare.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Only at Christmas and on holidays now, me now being a steroid user means I don't drink on cycle lol tho I did have 2 on my last cycle at my mates wedding


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm off the alcohol for this month because of the dryathalon which I will adhere to, but it's only for this month.

My biggest problem is going out with mates who don't share any of the same fitness goals as I do (well some do but don't realise the affect it has on training) and It's also because I cannot deal with the hangovers/anxiety for the working week ahead.

I find work depressing enough - having a bender on the Saturday night and having Sunday as a write off? The perfect way to enhance that feeling! Not good.

Maybe this weekend or next, I will end up going out with friends but just not drink and see if I'm any more confident with approaching girls (other than them approaching me and me being too drunk to converse).

We shall see!


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Not a huge drinker, enjoy a glass of wine once in a while and if there's a reason or occasion to have a few glasses then I do enjoy - good - wine. If I ever buy wine, I buy very, very good wine. This is the plus side to drinking seldom; when I do, it's quality.
> 
> Long gone are my drinking/clubbing/partying days; when I was 15-19 I grew up fast, matured insanely quickly as a result, been there done that and got 100 t-shirts.
> 
> ...


MDMA?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Im a life long drinker.However, am going dry this month.No booze since Christmas,(only couple of gins xmas eve) Im actually amazed at how well I feel.I feel pretty damn good,especially since I went Keto,however I didnt think a few weeks of abstinence would

have such a marked effect.Its not as though ive been essentially drinking a poison all these years........Oh wait!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

If I could be be c.unted all day everyday I would. I drink every night. I'd drink in the day but work gets in the way. I'm not a big fan of reality!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

do i drink?

i'm irish, im pretty sure you get your passport revoked and kicked into the yemen if you dont


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

I enjoy an ale or a Guinness every now and then.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When I lived away at uni I drank almost every day, sometimes on my own just out of pure boredom

Now I only really drink when I'm stressed and want to be able to forget about sh*t so I can sleep

Works a treat! Usually


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

get smashed at least once a week.

i wont drink if im not getting ****ed, whats the point, rather have a can of orange tango. never been the sort to have 1-2 beers, its all or nothing.


----------



## WAPA (Jan 26, 2014)

I am from Bordeaux, the kingdom of Wine, i usually do not drink that much but here we say that 1 glass of wine per day is good for the health so ... :thumb:

I also enjoy some exotic bottle such as japanese whisky from time to time.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> get smashed at least once a week.
> 
> i wont drink if im not getting ****ed, whats the point, rather have a can of orange tango. never been the sort to have 1-2 beers, its all or nothing.


I was the same regards to drink lol.

All or nothing, but since I got in Ales, It's nice to have one, sit there, sip away and work out the flavours, taste, smell. Nice pass time while the missus watches crap on TV.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Lived in a pub for 7 years and got hammered from thursday to sunday every week.

Cant remember the last time I was tanked up now


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Haven't gone a day without a couple of beers since breaking up for work from xmas, down to my last couple of cans so that'll be it tomorrow and then the rattle begins :/


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I drank 4 times in the whole of 2014

Used to drink all the time as a student, got bored of it

Good way to throw money away for no benefit to yourself


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I am trying to stop drinking in the week, i have drank a lot since i was 16, most nights but now i training I'm gunna keep it to just Friday and Saturday. Saying that reading this thread makes me want a beer so bad!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gave up over 3yrs ago.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

that depends, who's buying?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I drink when I go on a night out which is once a month to every 6 weeks at the most. Don't see the point in just having the one tbh and I'd rather save the cals and binge on **** food instead


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

I drink whenever im out with my mates thats it, not one of these who can just sit at home and drink i dunno why, i just prefer to save it all to get utterly slaughtered when i go out with my mates thats normally about once a month these days now me and r lass have split.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well many of the older members on here will remember I did like a drink and maybe to often as I would have came on here acting the fool at times.

For me nowadays my buzz is from training and I found all alcohol was doing was widening my waste line and stopping me from reaching my goals in the gym.

Im glad I caught myself on and now taking all my training and the forum more serious.

Will have a drink maybe once a month now and not to get hammered.

My new song is,,,I can see clearly now the wine has gone.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Not a drop


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I drink on occasions like stag do's but never feel the need any other time. I do like an occasional single malt though.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

All my mates bevvy 3 or 4 times a week and I used to go out at least once or twice up until about a year ago. Holds you back from so much more you can do with your life, never mind the gym but quality time with family and I wish I'd realised this sooner in life and saved so much more money. Could've taken my family around the world with the amount I used to spend on bevvy, ffs!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes but when on cycle never get bladdered.

Just a few beers to be social 1-3x a week. Never noticed any adverse effects even on orals (currently)


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I only really drink if I am planning to get hammered, don't tend to do "social" drinking. Rather have a coke and some food.

Used to get trashed every weekend but it gets in the way of football and training and like others said, that **** feeling the next day and then killing your diet for 2-3 days while you recover isnt worth it to me anymore!

I've had just three nights of drinking since new year, 2 were for my birthday. Noticed a massive improvement in the gym and my physique which can only be down to the 3/4/5000 calories less I'm consuming each weekend in alcohol and junk food


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

I use to drink to the point of memory loss 3+ times/week for years, most occasions also harder drugs on top. Still somehow managed to make progress in gym naturally, however nothing but destruction every where else in my life.

When i moved away from my home country i naturally slowly stopped it all, not a conscious decision but guess i just moved on. Today id get drunk about 1s every 3 months and hate it. I still have the odd sociable drink if i have too with work colleges but even one drink i can feel it ****ing with my metabolism. Have noticed alcohol initially has a diuretic effect followed by some bloat.

Regarding progress at the gym, im sure a few beers here and there wound not make much difference. But if your a hard binge drinker like i was you will be amazed how much easier it is to cut fat without it, and also how much better you life becomes.

if your stable in the head, I think weeds such a better drug, relaxes you, no calories, easier on the system, no hangover and only last 1 hour


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I get serious munchies with weed. I ate so much when I had the occasional brownie.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I love drink and always have ever since the first time i got wasted,stick to beer though no shorts,shots or alcopops.


----------



## capt sweatpants (Apr 19, 2015)

Pretty much stopped.completely 2yr ago I was a complete pig come Fridays... Now the hangovers are too bad I even feel rough off 5pints.. So the only the I'll have a drink is if I go for a meal with the mrs..and I don't miss it I love waking up at weekends fresh and people on social media sites saying how rough they are haha.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Used to drink about 30-40 cans of carling from a Friday night to a Sunday night a few years back, hardly touch a drink now, only when I'm going out and that's only once every couple of months at best


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I havent drank in nearly 4 years now and dont plan to in the future.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I haven't bothered with drink for years now, I don't miss it. I'd rather be sober and know what's going on.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pint of Guinness please.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the taste of aftershave and the alcohol content is mind bending :beer:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

having a can of cold fosters as we speak 

well probably half im shattered :sleeping:


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I voted "I don't drink at all" back in the day.

I now need an option for "I drink til I drop every night pretty much"


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Once a month for me. not a social drinker but do like to go out clubbing on payday weekend


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SK50 said:


> I voted "I don't drink at all" back in the day.
> 
> I now need an option for "I drink til I drop every night pretty much"


What made you decide to take up boozing?


----------



## bigarmsbrah (Apr 8, 2015)

Not much anymore, only drink when I go out which is like once a month.

used to go out every weekend last summer getting chit faced, even though it was fun while it lasted it messed with my diet/recovery and I ended up losing gains. Not to mention feeling like chit in the morning and wasting tons of money.

I'd rather focus on lifting now while enjoying the occasional night out


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

Haven't had alcohol for about 22 weeks now and can't say I miss it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only when thirsty

Too [email protected] much lol


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> What made you decide to take up boozing?


Professional and personal problems derailed me. Hitting the bottle at home, but I've also been going out a lot. I even hit the smokes, but quickly knocked it in the head.

I'm still cruising and training but booze intake is embarrassingly high.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

You can't drink regularly and build muscle!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't drink at all, I'm 23 and probably only been p!ssed about 3x in my life. It just doesn't appeal to me; I suppose if I was your typical 23 yo that goes out with mates etc, then it might have been different, but I'm a boring cvnt haha.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fletch68 said:
 

> You can't drink regularly and build muscle!!!


You're right about that.

Even with AAS.


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to go out every weekend without fail and get hammered (weekdays too if I wasn't working) but got fed up of wasting money on it, feeling like **** because of it and generally making a tw*t of myself while on it. Probably been drunk 3 times in as many years and don't miss it at all.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Once a month tops nowadays. I don't really enjoy drinking or the effects of it. If I want to get ****ed up I'll use drugs instead, no calories in drugs.


----------

